# [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K)



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

After many successfull years with my LGA 1366 based Motherboard (eVGA X58 and then the MSi x58 Pro-e) with a Core i7 920 (2.66 Ghz Stock) Intel 1st Gen Processor breathed its last today.

SO, I am on the look out for a New Mobo+Proccy Combo (just for Playing Games, No Multi Tasking, No Video Editing, No Heavy Apps).

I was looking at the Black Edition Gigabyte Board (GA Z97X UD5H BK as well as UD3H BK [BK=Black]) both of which have almost the same specs here

It seems to be a Decent Board (the M.2 Port is the One i was loving in this)

Please tell me which Z97 Board to go for (Budget for Mobo: Rs.15000 (max Rs.16500) if you guys have any other suggestions.


Also, for the Processor : Intel Core i5 4570 or 4690 (I Won't OC it, just on Stock)...

I live in Mumbai so If you guys can list the latest Lamington Road Prices, it would be great. I am also open to the idea of Shopping Online (theITdepot and other trusted Online Stores).

Awating your replies.


Btw,


I already have: 
Keyboard (Corsair K70),
Mouse (Corsair M65),
Cabinet (CoolerMaster CM690),
Monitor (Samsung s2233 23"),
PSU (Tagan 1100W),
RAM (Corsair Vengeance 3x4GB Triple Channel 1600Mhz),
GPU (MSi GTX 580 Twin Frozr II)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*

If you don't OC then why a Z series Mobo Go with H series Mobo.

Go with the following components:

Gigabyte GA-H97 Gaming 3 -10k
           Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3  -21k
                              Total      -31k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*

^^ 

Appreciate the Reply, Thank you!

Leaning towards the 'Z" Series Motherboard (Especially the Gigabyte Z97X UD5h-BK) is for the Debug LED which will help me diagnose the Board and/or its COmponents (I had this on my eVGA x58 board but missed it when i bought the MSi x58 Pro-e).


In addition to this...


Should I go with Core i5 4570 or 4690?


Any possibility of Prices! please : )


----------



## hawx (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*

Go for 4690, reason being since you are not going to overclock then go for faster processor. I have been using 4570 and its pretty much good.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*

^^ 

Thank you Hawx ! 

Appreciate your reply. Just for an FYI, what type of games you playing currently and at what Settings? 



Also,
These are the prices of Components from Lamington Road (Nadeem from Cassette World India[022-2387-2034], bang Opposite Lamington Road Police Station).

Core i5 4590-Rs.14500
Core i5 4690-Rs.16100

and

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Rs.16500.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*

Go with the following components:

 Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3  -Rs.22720  Link:*www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+Xeon+E3-1246+V3+3.50+GHz+Processor_P22016.html
MSI Z97S KRAIT Edition -Rs.10900  Link:*www.amazon.in/MSI-Z97S-SLI-Krait-E...scsubtag=8bbf1f16-2a03-44f0-b07a-fcc946d06f2d
                              Total      -Rs.33,620.

Local prices will be much cheaper.

ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1246 v3 (8M Cache, 3.50 GHz)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*

^^


Thank you for the Reply, Appreciate it. : )


But Why the Xeon Processor (when I can get the Core i5 4690 @ Rs.16k). Please do enlighten me on this.

Also, any special drawback on the MSi Z97S Motherboard?

I opted for the Gigabyte GA-Z97X UD5H-BK (only and only due to the presence of Debug LED on it) SO that in future it will help me diagnose a problem relating to component specific failure (if it does happen), As I have see the advantage of this Debug LED long back in the x58 (LGA1366) eVGA Board. 


Cheers n e-peace..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Thank you for the Reply, Appreciate it. : )
> ...



Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3 @ 21k is equivalent to Core i7 with Hyper Threading and low power draw where as Asrock Z97 Extreme 4 @ 14k is a solid Mobo with a Debug LED.

Its your money finally. 

So cheers n peace.

Reviews:ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (Intel Z97) Motherboard Review
            ASRock Z97 Extreme4 LGA 1150 Motherboard Review | goldfries
ASRock Z97 Extreme 4 ATX Motherboard - LGA 1150 - Unboxing and Review


----------



## hawx (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you Hawx !
> 
> ...



Crysis 3 is running fine with everything set to max no lag whatsoever, though the graphics card GTX 960 has lot to do in this matter , will run Crysis 1 and Crysis 2 just to check how they perform on the system and if you are able to stretch your budget go with [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] suggestion for xeon, the xeon is always worth the cost.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: [Need Suggestions] LGA 1150 based Z97 Motherboard & Core i5 [the "New 4th Gen"] Processor (non-K*



bssunilreddy said:


> Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3 @ 21k is equivalent to Core i7 with Hyper Threading and low power draw where as Asrock Z97 Extreme 4 @ 14k is a solid Mobo with a Debug LED.
> 
> Its your money finally.
> 
> So cheers n peace.



@ bssunil,

Thank you for the clear clarification, appreciate that. 

But I found this Article, Xeon vs i7 â€“ Whatâ€™s the difference? | Velocity Micro Blog 
Which says :





> *On board graphics* – i7 and i5 processors all come with  onboard graphics, meaning a discrete video card is not required for  video display, whereas Xeon processor-based PCs cannot be configured  without discrete video.




Yes, I checked the difference between the Xeon and the Core i7 here as well

And I agree to what you have said and I think I may go with the Xeon Processor (But I hope i will be able to play games using this Xeon and its not just meant for Multi tasking and heavy Applications) !

Also, about the Asrock Mobo, I did compare that as well with the Gigabyte GA Z97X UD5h-BK Version here

And I am satisfied with this as well (only and only because of the Debug LED) !! Thank you once again :thumbs up:

(is the Mobo reliable! I am not gonna hammer it physically, but still.. will it last me a good time?)





hawx said:


> Crysis 3 is running fine with everything set to max no lag whatsoever, though the graphics card GTX 960 has lot to do in this matter , will run Crysis 1 and Crysis 2 just to check how they perform on the system and if you are able to stretch your budget go with  @bssunilreddy  suggestion for xeon, the xeon is always worth the cost.




Thank you for the reply as well buddy.. 

Yes, As i already said above, I think I will surely go with the Xeon+AsRock Mobo Combo. Will have to search this in Lamington Road.



:edit: 

I got a Price quote for the AsRock Z97 Extreme 4 mobo @ Rs. 12.9K 
The Xeon Processor Price is Rs.21K


Cheers n e-peace...


----------

